

Please review my book: Running Lean (roughcut) - ashmaurya
http://www.runningleanhq.com/downloads/running_lean_rc.pdf

======
stevewa
please read my comments while wearing a teflon jacket. these are not personal
attacks, just my personal thoughts about a book about how to make a web
startup. i'm trying to build a new startup and reading all these blogs, and at
times it seems like the authors of these blogs are pontificating their
thoughts and trying to sell their own book, or speaking engagements, or
whatever. So I start the discussion as a jaded a-hole. It's just where I am at
right now. sorry.

I don't like the title. sounds like a book about running to lose weight. maybe
it'll change by the time the final comes out. i quickly paged-down through 39
pages of the pdf, and most everything seems to be a rehash of stuff I've read
on blogs. is the value of the book come from having all these concepts in one
place? can a book have value anymore because once it is written it is
basically obsolete? and do entreprenuers have time to read a book, especially
a 141 page book? in your about the author section you say you've been doing
start-ups for 7 years, but you don't explain if the startups became
successful, so can we trust what you wrote as a valid recipe for success, or
is it just adnecdotal musings of personal ideas, etc. the book is written in
the tone of preaching, i.e. this is how to do it, but so far it lacks the
exact how to do it steps. I think that is what programmers are most fond of, a
book of recipes that show you how to make something work, and they can do it
and it works. yes I know, this is a lot trickier. there is no right or wrong,
no compiler to validate that you're doing it the right way. maybe this book is
more for a business person who will just hire or subcontract a programmer and
drive them crazy with pivots every hour :)

that's all the time i have for right now, i'll try to stay up even later
tonight (after my coding work has burned out my brain) to read some more and
make more comments. thanks for sharing it.

~~~
zachallaun
Having read about the same amount thus far, I can safely say that I see value
in the reconciliation of these various processes and ideas, especially with
the increased emphasis on web-based startups. After all, as the author pointed
out, many of Steve Blank's processes were constructed with enterprise in mind.

I'll be making another, and much more in-depth, post about the book once I
finish reading it.

------
Shamiq
Just wanted to mention that Articles/comments posted on Hacker News tend to
end up on popular search engines fairly quickly. The ramifications in this
isntance is that you may find this public document being exposed to a much
wider audience than just HN.

Good luck and all the best!

~~~
ashmaurya
Thanks Shamiq. This is still a roughcut and I am anticipating additional
refinement. At this point, quality feedback trumps tighter control.

------
rdamico
crocodoc link for in-document commenting: <https://crocodoc.com/g30tgl>

~~~
ashmaurya
cool - thx!

------
ljf
nice one, I'll read this this week and get back to you.

